# how long before the male flower opens to collect pollen?



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 19, 2013)

im sorry if someone already cover that I could not find it.

so how long before I can get pollen and dispose of the male plant?

thank you all this will be my first time making seeds!!!!

I got one male that was flipped into flower on april 6 so its been close to two weeks and the sack are getting a little bigger  but when can I start collecting the pollen and whe is the best time to put it in my designated female buds?


thank you all
 I been growing for 13 years  going on 14 years but I still need help


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 24, 2013)

Separate the male now, collecting pollen when the sacks bust open the pollen will drop. make sure you don't have any fans on.


When you have enough pollen chop the male...


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 24, 2013)

:yeahthat: isolate that boy---sacks be opening before you catch them and get any ladies around---you might also consider a misting of all females after you move the male


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 24, 2013)

Absolutely os :thumbsup:   


Only after I posted that I noticed this was a week ago And that male is probably already busted his nut.


----------



## JCChronic (Apr 25, 2013)

I just collected some pollen off two plants, one of them (C99) took about 2 weeks to drop from 12/12 and the other (jillybean) never truly dropped pollen after 3+ weeks, Igot about 2-3 sacs worth out of ALOT of sacs (!?%)


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 25, 2013)

I have also seen some of mine go from first emerging to mature and open in as fast as 6-7 days, I believe it's like most other factors - they vary, based on a given strain and environment

I don't count on any given timeframe except my own experience from what I observe in my own strains and environment - even with all that said, I still separate em from the crop immediately

:48:


----------

